# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] [Dbutant] Message.PowerObjectParm

## marie mouse

Bonjour,

j'ai un souci avec le code suivant (script de l'vnement 'open' de la fentre concerne):


```

```

p_par est une variable du type s-article (structure se composant de 2 objets string s_xopt et s_art)

Je ne comprends pas la ligne


```

```

Quelqu'un pourrait SVP expliquer ce que fait cette ligne.
Merci d'avance,

Marie

----------


## Admin

Rponse un peu tardive, 

message.powerobjectparm renvoi un objet envoy par la fenetre appellante.

----------

